# Just wondering?



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so did every one come back with the same usernames?
or is there some new old users?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

i always thought about going with something outside of my actual name, but i guess to keep it simple i'll keep mine as the old one


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

mines what my friends in high school used to call me with a 1 on the end.


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Well...I was Laynee before the site crash, but seeing as I have been meeting users of this website, unlike other sites I frequent, and people already have a hard enough time pronouncing my name as it is, I decided to just make it my real name. Or atleast on this temporary BCA!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

That's what I do 
Alym is a tough enough name, let alone if i made it a nickname!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept the same user name. Its been my handle for a while now


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept the same one as well.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept the same username as well..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the same name in all forums and even my email is a variant of the same name. It's one I found to be available and easy to remember (at least for me).


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 names I use, both are easy for me to remember, and usually aren't taken. And good to see you back Gary.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i also kept the same name..


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept the same name too.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like we are all keeping the same names...
will make life easier for every one...


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

kept mine too but are we going to have the itrader, pm's, donator, etc back???


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This site is only temporary, so don't look for all the features unless they can't get the other site back up. Looks like the other URL is working if you clear your cache, so part of the db has been restored anyway.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

... how do you clear your cache again? lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In IE, Tools -> Internet Options -> Browsing History -> delete and it will give you options.
In Firefox, Tools -> Clear recent history and then choose what you want to clear


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Right.. I knew that.. just not the proper name  lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

im the orginal crazy_ndn604.
no imposter here!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept the same as well.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> im the orginal crazy_ndn604.
> no imposter here!


hahah funny man 

well shawn is gonna give me my name back ...!!

there can only be one JUICE [email protected]!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

im still wondering who wanted to be the juice man so badly they had to take your name lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> im still wondering who wanted to be the juice man so badly they had to take your name lol


ME TOO ...lol

now off to the gym to get juiced ..


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't remember the last one. 
But I like this new one I picked!!! 
Cheers!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to see you got your name back. I would have been choked if someone took mine


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> That's what I do
> Alym is a tough enough name, let alone if i made it a nickname!


No doubt. try pronouncing Ah-LEEM correctly. The annunciation is the key and I still have to think about it to accentuate it correctly.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> im still wondering who wanted to be the juice man so badly they had to take your name lol


Steroids?.... LOL


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Steroids?.... LOL


lol maybe he had a little too much this morning and it altered his attitude.
jk!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Hulk smash!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I came back with the same. Easier for me to remember.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i should have dropped the 604. its my usual name i use on another world wide forum.
but since we are all pretty much in the same area its a little pointless! lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Juice said:


> hahah funny man
> 
> well shawn is gonna give me my name back ...!!
> 
> there can only be one JUICE [email protected]!


how can we tell this is the real juice? do you have any identifying marks or anything?...


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> how can we tell this is the real juice? do you have any identifying marks or anything?...


on his left cheek!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

his left cheek what!!!!!!!!! ! ! !


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

Changed my name...

Dean


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

can we call you T T's for short  lol jk


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't change my name


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

I didnt change my name lol


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was RiverOtter.... felt it was a little too exclusive. Maybe I'll keep it, if the backup doesn't remember me.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I was a little drunk when I signed on the first time, lol. And instead of puting my name down as Fishkeeper, it ended up as Fishfeeper. I thought I should keep it, because it is a little creative. But thought in time, I'd want to change it. So, with the crash - I thought I'd do it proper this time, no booze - lol. So I am now Fishkeeper. 
Thanks for getting this site going again, it is one of my places I am learning a lot and meeting a lot of really good people.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine has an extra W 

Stupid 3 letter minimum


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I was fishfeeper, changed to fishkeeper - that's the one I originally wanted. As far as I know no one had that name. If someone did I can go back to my Fishfeeper.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Mine has an extra W
> 
> Stupid 3 letter minimum


I'm sure Shawn can fix it if you asked nicely.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept my nick, but in the rush to re register, while at work one night, I forgot to hit the caps button on my blackberry......ooops. My nick is now all lower case.

Steve


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I am back as myself, I wanted to come up with some witty name but this is it.


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

Same old one I have, complete with same avatars


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Will continue being Embersmom as long as I'm, well, Ember's mom!!!


----------

